# Your favorite "unknown" building?



## WrightTurn (Nov 7, 2008)

What is your favorite “unknown” building? By which I mean a small or perhaps overlooked building that is not counted among your city’s great landmarks but which you find interesting or beautiful or just a pleasure to see on a daily basis. Post a pic and a history if you can.


----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

for me it's the old RBC building in vancouver










edit : 'nuther pic


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

^^
Quite similar in design, I love Senate House in Bloomsbury (about 10 mins walk from my home), but I'm a sucker for Art Deco (and there isn't much good Art Deco in London). It's not totally unknown, but certainly most 'normal' Londoners haven't a clue it exists.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

..And speaking of London's handful of good Art Deco buildings, the fabulous former Hoover factory on the A40 road in Park Royal, NW London:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Nothing to speak of in Sudbury, so..

Simcoe Place in Toronto


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

London's old City Hall, which I think is a lot better than the current glass testicle.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> ..And speaking of London's handful of good Art Deco buildings, the fabulous former Hoover factory on the A40 road in Park Royal, NW London


I think this building is well known. I've read about it in a few architecture books.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*One Peking Road, Hong Kong (160 m -	525 ft)*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Perhaps some of you are aware of this building since I've seen it posted before, but this Shanghai candidate's top really caught my attention :


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Perhaps some of you are aware of this building since I've seen it posted before, but this Shanghai candidate's top really caught my attention :


That's a hotel right? And its tall; the first supertall I see once I enter the city from PVG.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Toronto's OCAD offers quite a contrast, and is one of my favourite buildings that seem to defy gravity :


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I was always of fan of the General Electric building in Manhattan.








I also love the simplistic lines of the Lewis tower in Philadelphia.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Not really "unknown", but not exactly in the top ten of most tourists in Paris: St Louis en l'Ile.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

The RBC building in Vancouver is gorgeous. I think the one behind it though is an eyesore with that hideous flying saucer on top. Vancouver needs a space needle or a CN type tower instead of that awful combo.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Royal Holloway University, on the London outskirts, set in 135 acres of landscaped gardens and lakes:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Skybean said:


> I think this building is well known. I've read about it in a few architecture books.


But you read architecture books!

The Hoover Building is not very well known amongst Londoners, rest assured... I thought that's what the essence of the thread was?


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

This residential high rise in Xiamen. It looks very cute. Does anyone know the name of the building or the address?


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

In the south of Mexico City who almost nobody knows there is this Church near Six Flags:


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

*The Atago Forest Tower - Minato-ku, Tokyo*










Someday, I'll be living there :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I love that Mexican church...

Audi showroom, Tokyo


----------

